# Intel Pentium E6300 2.80 GHz



## Omega (Oct 30, 2009)

Intel continues to upgrade their processor lineup with the Pentium E6300. It offers a high stock frequency at 2.80 GHz and improved memory bandwidth due to increased FSB to 1066 MHz, this makes this processor a formidable opponent but the question remains. Can it do any damage to AMD's triple core Athlon II X3 Series?

*Show full review*


----------



## mtosev (Nov 16, 2009)

32nm will be on LGA775?


----------



## btarunr (Nov 16, 2009)

mtosev said:


> 32nm will be on LGA775?



No. For Intel, this is a time-killer till its 32nm LGA-1156 Pentium processor takes over. Yes, Intel does have a Pentium priced under $90 for the LGA-1156 platform.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

Really really good OC for stock cooler.


----------



## filip007 (Nov 16, 2009)

This is just revision of Core 2 Duo E6300 1.8GHz 65nm i have this one running at 2.8GHz on Abit board.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 16, 2009)

filip007 said:


> This is just revision of Core 2 Duo E6300 1.8GHz 65nm i have this one running at 2.8GHz on Abit board.



This one has only 2MB L2 cache, while the old E6 series had 4 if memory serves me right...

Edit: Nevermind seems the only difference between those two is the speed...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2009)

page 2 said:
			
		

> Pentium E6300 is based on Intel's "older" architecture and is LGA775 compatible, its memory controller is located in the motherboard Nordbridge chipset



nord-bridge?


HalfaHertz is correct, C2D E6xx0 line had 4MB of L2 cache


----------



## mtosev (Nov 16, 2009)

HalfAHertz said:


> This one has only 2MB L2 cache, while the old E6 series had 4 if memory serves me right...
> 
> Edit: Nevermind seems the only difference between those two is the speed...



there is a difference: C2D was made in 65nm. thin is in 45nm. better OC


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2009)

mtosev said:


> there is a difference: C2D was made in 65nm. thin is in 45nm. better OC



45nm vs 65nm
2MB vs 4MB cache
Wolfdale vs conroe
800Mhz FSB vs 1066Mhz FSB


----------



## mtosev (Nov 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> nord-bridge?
> 
> 
> HalfaHertz is correct, C2D E6xx0 line had 4MB of L2 cache



2MB was disabled on the E 6300 and E 6400. so that's 2MB


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2009)

mtosev said:


> 2MB was disabled on the E 6300 and E 6400. so that's 2MB



good point. cache did vary a bit on the lower models. (lowest i personally used was an E6600 in conroe)


----------



## Omega (Nov 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> nord-bridge?



Fixed. Thank you


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 16, 2009)

Another nice review from Omega. 
Good OC on the stock cooler, but on a budget processor like this the Athlon II is the better choice overall.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Another nice review from Omega.
> Good OC on the stock cooler, but on a budget processor like this the Athlon II is the better choice overall.



better choice for a new system indeed - but what about users on 775 with a celeron, or weak CPU like an E2160? (or any other older CPU, like an E4400)


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> better choice for a new system indeed - but what about users on 775 with a celeron, or weak CPU like an E2160? (or any other older CPU, like an E4400)


In that matter, switching from a lower Pentium DC to this isn't too big of an upgrade.
They might as well save up for a new platform, or they might as well get something better like the C2D E8XXX.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> In that matter, switching from a lower Pentium DC to this isn't too big of an upgrade.
> They might as well save up for a new platform, or they might as well get something better like the C2D E8XXX.



it sure is an upgrade, if you OC  (especially for win7 users, with hardware virtualisation support being added back in)


----------



## Omega (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, i personally have E2140 oced to 2.9 GHz in my rig, and there is no way I would spend $81 ($125 in Croatia) on E6300. I'd still be on just two cores and I don't think it's worth the upgrade unless overclocked massively. I think most dual core LGA775 users are aiming at lower-mid end quads rather than another Pentium.

On the other hand, think about how much AMD AM2 users have old Athlon64 X2 or Sempron in their rigs. Athlon II X3 is a dream come true for them.

edit: 
I forgot to ad... being a dual core LGA775 (l)user really sucks right now. If you want a cheaper upgrade of your CPU, something like Pentium E6300 is the only thing reasonable to buy, and like Zubasa mentioned, that's not really an upgrade. On the other hand, if you want a quad CPU like I do... you're screwed with heavily overpriced Intel CPU's.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2009)

Omega said:


> Well, i personally have E2140 oced to 2.9 GHz in my rig, and there is no way I would spend $81 ($125 in Croatia) on E6300. I'd still be on just two cores and I don't think it's worth the upgrade unless overclocked massively. I think most dual core LGA775 users are aiming at lower-mid end quads rather than another Pentium.
> 
> On the other hand, think about how much AMD AM2 users have old Athlon64 X2 or Sempron in their rigs. Athlon II X3 is a dream come true for them.



doesnt it require an AM2+/AM3 board to work? i thought that they didnt work on the older AM2 boards.


----------



## Omega (Nov 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> doesnt it require an AM2+/AM3 board to work? i thought that they didnt work on the older AM2 boards.



It depends on the MBO maker and their BIOS support. In theory, AM3 processors can work on almost any chipset going back to nForce 3 found on 754 socket MBO's. I think ASRock actually made one AM2+ compatible with nForce3 and AGP support.

It can work on AM2 boards allright. But not all of them


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> doesnt it require an AM2+/AM3 board to work? i thought that they didnt work on the older AM2 boards.


It depends on the board, as long as their is Bios upgrade and the CPU is with in the boards power requirement.
This is where buying a board from a good manufacturer pays off.


----------



## Omega (Nov 16, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> This is where buying a board from a good manufacturer pays off.



If by that you mean Asus, DFI or other pricey MBO makers... I'd be betting ASRock has more AM2 boards with AM3 CPU support then all of them put together...


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 16, 2009)

Omega said:


> If by that you mean Asus, DFI or other pricey MBO makers... I'd be betting ASRock has more AM2 boards with AM3 CPU support then all of them put together...


Asrock is a good manufacturer of inexpensive mobos, don't get me wrong.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Asrock is a good manufacturer of inexpensive mobos, don't get e wrong.



they're a division of asus. they count under the asus name


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 16, 2009)

A word to Omega, I think it is a good idea if you can also include the Athlon X2 240/245e etc.


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 16, 2009)

I picked up a combo deal about a month ago to upgrade an old HP Pavilion Celeron powered box I had in the closet and it runs great. It is currently running @3.0 with stock voltage until I have some time to play with it.  Overall I’m not sure if I would pay $80.00 for the CPU alone but if you can find a decent combo deal it is a good way to bring an old rig back to life.


----------



## Zíon (Nov 16, 2009)

What about overclocking on stock volts ?


----------



## mdm-adph (Nov 16, 2009)

Omega said:


> It depends on the MBO maker and their BIOS support. In theory, AM3 processors can work on almost any chipset going back to nForce 3 found on 754 socket MBO's. I think ASRock actually made one AM2+ compatible with nForce3 and AGP support.
> 
> It can work on AM2 boards allright. But not all of them



Aye, I'm hoping so -- I've got an older nForce 4 AM2 board that I'm hoping to upgrade to a Phenom II one day. It's not listed as officially supporting it on Asus' site, but I'm hoping.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Omega said:


> I forgot to ad... being a dual core LGA775 (l)user really sucks right now. If you want a cheaper upgrade of your CPU, something like Pentium E6300 is the only thing reasonable to buy, and like Zubasa mentioned, that's not really an upgrade. On the other hand, if you want a quad CPU like I do... you're screwed with heavily overpriced Intel CPU's.



I would say double the cache and 1GHz higher clock speed would be a nice upgrade over a 2.9GHz E2000 series chip.

If you are looking for a quad upgrade, you have to go used.  Get yourself a $150 Q6600 of ebay, overclock it to 3.0GHz and it will tear apart those cheap Athlons.

Now if Intel would actually get off their asses and release the cheap Q7600 like they said, I would be a much happier boy...


----------



## Omega (Nov 16, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I would say double the cache and 1GHz higher clock speed would be a nice upgrade over a 2.9GHz E2000 series chip.



Worht $125 (speaking for myself) ? I don't think so...
As for e-bay... its a little bit more complicated for non EU country


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Omega said:


> Worht $125 (speaking for myself) ? I don't think so...
> As for e-bay... its a little bit more complicated for non EU country



For that price, probably not.  Then again, upgrading to an AMD setup, with a new motherboard and possibly new RAM wouldn't really be worth the money either...

And ebay might not work for you, but I was speaking in more of a general tone.


----------



## Omega (Nov 16, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Then again, upgrading to an AMD setup, with a new motherboard and possibly new RAM wouldn't really be worth the money either...



Of course not... but in general tone, it sucks to be on lower end LGA775 side looking for upgrade  Maybe Intel will have some mercy on us after Westmere processors arrive


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

filip007 said:


> This is just revision of Core 2 Duo E6300 1.8GHz 65nm i have this one running at 2.8GHz on Abit board.



3.34 on Gigabyte


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Omega said:


> Of course not... but in general tone, it sucks to be on lower end LGA775 side looking for upgrade  Maybe Intel will have some mercy on us after Westmere processors arrive



Trust me, as a current E2180 owner, I know...

Though I just replaced me E6600 with an X3220(Q6600), not a bad upgrade for $150.  I just wish the crappy 650i motherboard could actually manage an overclock on it and I didn't have to run it at stock.  Oh well, even at stock it puts up better F@H PPD than the E6600 did at 3.6GHz...

As for the E2180, I'm really actually considering dropping an E3200 in there.  For $50, it should be good for 4.0GHz easily, the clock speed bump alone would be worth it, not to mention the lower power consumption(as it is another machine that just sits and folds 90% of the time).

Like I said though, I really am hoping Intel will release that Q7600 they talked about.  A nice cheap sub-$100 quad for us low end 775 users to upgrade to.  I'm thinking they might do it once the new i3/i5 processor come up, to get blow out their Wolfdale stock.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ill admit, in this Day and age, it would be Worthy to grab the fastest Intel C2 Quad you can, or Go with a P55 Setup or low range Core i7 if your the Intel type. 775 is technically dead.


----------

